# Traveling With Dogs



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

We're new at this and we bought our RV especially because we hate to leave our dogs home while we go on holidays. On the other hand, we sometimes need to go shopping or out to dinner just as we would if we were home. What do people do with their dogs when they need to get out for a bit and dogs are not welcome in restaurants, grocery stores....even in the pool area. Most rv resorts state that you are not allowed to leave your dogs unattended at any time. Does that include in the trailer. I'm afraid the first few times we leave her, my little one will have a meltdown until she gets used to it. I obviously don't want to bring them in a car if it's too hot and the safest place is the air conditioned RV. I'm hoping she'll grow accustomed to it and it will become her second home.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We are in the same boat as you. What we do is wear the dogs out good and hard, then leave them in the TT. Our Great Dane will just sleep until we get back and our Chihuahua just chills. Couldn't ask for better dogs! Now, if you have Labrador puppies I'd consider another solution - I just don't know what that would be. Anyway, I think you get the idea. If your dogs are quiet while you are away there should be no problem.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> We are in the same boat as you. What we do is wear the dogs out good and hard, then leave them in the TT. Our Great Dane will just sleep until we get back and our Chihuahua just chills. Couldn't ask for better dogs! Now, if you have Labrador puppies I'd consider another solution - I just don't know what that would be. Anyway, I think you get the idea. If your dogs are quiet while you are away there should be no problem.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> We are in the same boat as you. What we do is wear the dogs out good and hard, then leave them in the TT. Our Great Dane will just sleep until we get back and our Chihuahua just chills. Couldn't ask for better dogs! Now, if you have Labrador puppies I'd consider another solution - I just don't know what that would be. Anyway, I think you get the idea. If your dogs are quiet while you are away there should be no problem.


 Thanks for the advice. I guess it's common sense. We'll just have to leave for little bits at a time, around the facility, for the first little while. We have a little shih-tzu who is so attached to us and so pathetic when she sees us getting ready to go out. We also have 2 Dandie Dinmont Terriers, but they're very well behaved and just park themselves in their crate. Love the Great Dane/Chihuahua combination. Do they get along?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

shimonts said:


> Love the Great Dane/Chihuahua combination. Do they get along?


Beautifully! Now I won't kid you - our Great Dane really needs bigger playmates and he gets them regularly at home, but when out camping we are always looking for other dog owners with friendly dogs. Nothing will wear him out like a good romp.

Another suggestion would be to make friends with your neighbors while camping and ask them how your dogs do while you are away.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I just saw that this is your first post - WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Love the Great Dane/Chihuahua combination. Do they get along?


Beautifully! Now I won't kid you - our Great Dane really needs bigger playmates and he gets them regularly at home, but when out camping we are always looking for other dog owners with friendly dogs. Nothing will wear him out like a good romp.

Another suggestion would be to make friends with your neighbors while camping and ask them how your dogs do while you are away.
[/quote]


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I just saw that this is your first post - WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


Thank you .... very much!!!!! How long have you been RVing?


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Another thought is to get the dog used to the trailer before you actually go on a trip. I tried to condition my two mini-dachshunds by putting them in the trailer for longer periods while in the driveway. (first, 10 minutes, then 20, etc.) Praise them when you come back.

Mine are horrible barkers (one is like a pocket beagle who howls and cries) . .. it helped somewhat. They would bark a few minutes and then settle in. We haven't been camping for a while (because it's winter) so this spring, I will get back on the training with the idea that they get used to being there alone.

It is also true that taking them for a walk or some exercise also helps them to settle in and possibly even go to sleep.

Good luck.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Swanie said:


> Another thought is to get the dog used to the trailer before you actually go on a trip. I tried to condition my two mini-dachshunds by putting them in the trailer for longer periods while in the driveway. (first, 10 minutes, then 20, etc.) Praise them when you come back.


X2 Great idea


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









If we close all curtains so they can't see out, ours will chill while we are gone.

That seems to work best for us.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We close the blinds too. We also turn the radio on to so they can't hear all the sounds outside the trailer. They seem fine and most the time when we come back they are sleeping.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 9 year old chocolate lab that loves camping and is very mellow. I used to leavve him in our pop up with no problems. I have another question for all of you dog owners out there. He loves to travel in the back of the truck, but he gets really hot on long trips with no shade. I have no idea on this, but does anyone evel let the dogs ride in the TT? That obvoiusly would never have been an option with the pop up, but it seems feasible with the TT. The main issue for me would be safety, but the TT is probably as safe as an open truck bed, right?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would think your dog would be hotter in the TT.

Our dogs ride in the backseat of the TV, once kids come around they will be crated in the bed of the TV.
When we leave them, they stay in crates where the bottom bunk is folded up. Perfect dog area.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Would you believe that the deciding factor in buying the Dodge Megacab was it was the only truck with a big enough rear seat (folded down) for a Great Dane? Now that is spoiled!

I took a short trip in the TT while it was moving once and I gotta tell ya that your dogs will probably be happier in the bed of the truck!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

We have two dogs. Ideally we take them along. If we can't we either leave them in the trailer w/ AC on if summer, or if we are camping with friends and they are staying behind they either watch them by their camper or check on them in our camper. If we have to leave them alone in the camper we try to get back as soon as possbile. They are very good boys. If you are concerned that they might be destructive? Then I would suggest getting them crates for when you are away. Our black lab was still a puppy when we got our camper & he stayed in his travel crate over night & when we were away for the better part of our first camping season. 
Good Luck.

Tami


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Would you believe that the deciding factor in buying the Dodge Megacab was it was the only truck with a big enough rear seat (folded down) for a Great Dane? Now that is spoiled!
> 
> I took a short trip in the TT while it was moving once and I gotta tell ya that your dogs will probably be happier in the bed of the truck!


 Guess what!!! That is one of the main reasons we bought the Mega cab too!!!. We can fit the three kids and the dog in that backseat. The dog just lays down on the floor for the whole ride, no matter how long it takes. Oh and by the way, he is a Saint Bernard at 170 lbs.
We tried him in the TT, but it gets way too hot in there while traveling. When we leave him at campgrounds he sleeps the entire time. We tested him out by just putting him in the camper while we were still at the campground. Never heard a peep out of him.
We also put up a gate at one door, a baby gate fits perfectly and block the other one. Just in case someone would ever open the camper door, he wouldn't be able to just run out of the camper.
I guess that would scare anybody, if he came barreling out of a camper.
Martha


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We take our dogs with us and most of what we do revolves around them. I'm upgrading the TV to a crew cab and will pull out the back seat and install a platform with cooler beds on top and room for the ramp underneath. We bought a generator for when the power goes out while we are at a dog show. We would spend time in the TT at home so that the dogs were used to it by the time that we needed to use it. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8862 . To them the TT is theirs , it's there rolling kennel. James


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

```
I guess that would scare anybody, if he came barreling out of a camper.
```
Dogzilla would scare the bejesus out of every living soul who was silly enough to open your camper door!









i'm surprised that a babygate will keep him contained...

we keep our dogs in the camper by themselves, they generally don't cause problems, unless you drive by with a diesel truck, then Duke goes ballistic, thinking his loving owner, Tim is home.









they do jump on the beds and stuff, but we've finally gotten smart and move the mattresses, so our 12 yr old won't mess up any more "stuff" by wetting it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome!!

I'd recommend testing how well the dog does by leaving them in the Outback... but don't actually leave. Just go to a location where they can't see or hear you. This will let you know how well they can deal with being left alone.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours are so quiet when we are gone, that the campers around us don't even know they are in there - until we come back.

They hear the truck, or our footsteps, and go berserk.

It doesn't matter if we have been gone 2 hours or 2 minutes.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Ours are so quiet when we are gone, that the campers around us don't even know they are in there - until we come back.
> 
> They hear the truck, or our footsteps, and go berserk.
> 
> It doesn't matter if we have been gone 2 hours or 2 minutes.


That's Funny, My DW does the same thing when I come back


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> I have a 9 year old chocolate lab that loves camping and is very mellow. I used to leavve him in our pop up with no problems. I have another question for all of you dog owners out there. He loves to travel in the back of the truck, but he gets really hot on long trips with no shade. I have no idea on this, but does anyone evel let the dogs ride in the TT? That obvoiusly would never have been an option with the pop up, but it seems feasible with the TT. The main issue for me would be safety, but the TT is probably as safe as an open truck bed, right?


I have made a place for my dog to ride in the camper:









The rope ladder keeps her confined to the front of the camper. We have a Turbo-Maxx fan with thermostat that keeps the camper ventilated and we keep a 12V oscillating fan blowing near her. Fresh water is nearby for her to drink.

Sugar is a great camper, but not a real good traveler. Sometimes she whimpers and whines for hours on end. When the whimpering becomes ENOUGH, we put her in the camper. She rides there very well.

Dan


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Would you believe that the deciding factor in buying the Dodge Megacab was it was the only truck with a big enough rear seat (folded down) for a Great Dane? Now that is spoiled!
> 
> I took a short trip in the TT while it was moving once and I gotta tell ya that your dogs will probably be happier in the bed of the truck!


Yes, I believe it!!! But real spoiled is when your son works on one of the newest and biggest and most beautful ships in the world, can get you on for practically nothing, and you say NO, because you won't leave your dogs with your perfectly capable daughter (who is a groomer and runs a doggie daycare) and then you buy a 5th wheel for THEM!!!!! I just love having them with me. Lucky for me, my husband feels the same.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

My girls (3 big labs) get full run of my camper. I leave them toys. Of course I have trained 2 since pups to be good as gold, the other lab I got as an older dog ~ she is my block head, not destructive, just dumb. As long as I come home with treats in hand they are happy. We bought the camper specifically for the labs because hotels got too picky about dogs and we wanted and liked to travel with them. I am glad we did, you train them and enjoy them as the home away from home and they will be fine. good luck. I don't like confinement or crates, and hate to keep them chained up, so this year as much as I don't like zappers, we are going to try that so they can walk under the camper and around without getting tangled up or wandering where they shouldn't go. We shall see how that works. don't be afraid to experiment and make it enjoyable and fun for them, they will be more relaxed cause you are.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> My girls (3 big labs) get full run of my camper. I leave them toys. Of course I have trained 2 since pups to be good as gold, the other lab I got as an older dog ~ she is my block head, not destructive, just dumb. As long as I come home with treats in hand they are happy. We bought the camper specifically for the labs because hotels got too picky about dogs and we wanted and liked to travel with them. I am glad we did, you train them and enjoy them as the home away from home and they will be fine. good luck. I don't like confinement or crates, and hate to keep them chained up, so this year as much as I don't like zappers, we are going to try that so they can walk under the camper and around without getting tangled up or wandering where they shouldn't go. We shall see how that works. don't be afraid to experiment and make it enjoyable and fun for them, they will be more relaxed cause you are.


Our trips revolve around our dogs. Actually, our lives revolves around our dogs now that our kids are adults. We seldom go out without them, unless we shop for groceries or just feel like we want to go for dinner or lunch. Even then, we often take them and make sure we travel on cool days so we can bring them in the car and park them in front of us. We open the sunroof in the car and they can see us and we them. We've only been on one trip with our RV and that was last October. We went to Bar Harbour Maine (our site was right on the ocean...beautiful spot... a KOA) and took the dogs up to the summit of Cadilac Mountain. We have Dandie Dinmont Terriers that are show dogs (and of course our little Shih-tzu) The Dandies are rare so people who knew what they were kept snapping pictures of them. There's only 2000 worldwide and they are endangered. They're also not the brightest either, but they are the most loveable dogs you could ever want. Apparently they are the only terrier you can cuddle...and they'll cuddle for hours.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> I would think your dog would be hotter in the TT.
> 
> Our dogs ride in the backseat of the TV, once kids come around they will be crated in the bed of the TV.
> When we leave them, they stay in crates where the bottom bunk is folded up. Perfect dog area.


Just out of curiosity, what does TV stand for? (I'd ask my husband but he's sleeping. It's 4 a.m. here.) Judging by the context of your post...it's not a Television, right????


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I'd recommend testing how well the dog does by leaving them in the Outback... but don't actually leave. Just go to a location where they can't see or hear you. This will let you know how well they can deal with being left alone.


Thank you!!!

Yes, that's what we've been doing, but she's still pretty wired. I'm sure it's because she's just not used to the RV and once she's used to it, she'll be fine. She's great at home. She jumps in her bag when we get ready to leave, but she quickly goes back to the top of the staircase after we close the door behind us. Then when we come back...she is so excited. They all are! They certainly are precious.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

shimonts said:


> I would think your dog would be hotter in the TT.
> 
> Our dogs ride in the backseat of the TV, once kids come around they will be crated in the bed of the TV.
> When we leave them, they stay in crates where the bottom bunk is folded up. Perfect dog area.


Just out of curiosity, what does TV stand for? (I'd ask my husband but he's sleeping. It's 4 a.m. here.) Judging by the context of your post...it's not a Television, right????
[/quote]

Here's some help with the lingo:
DW - dear wife
DH - dear husband
DD - dear daughter
DS - dear son
MIL - mother-in-law
SIL - son-in-law
etc, etc, etc

TV - tow vehicle
TT - travel trailer
5er - fifth wheel

Seems you've topped me in the soiled dog department.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Several years ago we had to travel 2 weeks after rotator cuff surgery. One of our dogs loved to drape himself over my arm when traveling and that just wouldn't work.

So due to that as well as reading more than one article stating they should be restrained in a moving vehicle - we got them car seats. Now everyone has their own 'spot' in the truck.

Works well.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Would you believe that the deciding factor in buying the Dodge Megacab was it was the only truck with a big enough rear seat (folded down) for a Great Dane? Now that is spoiled!
> 
> I took a short trip in the TT while it was moving once and I gotta tell ya that your dogs will probably be happier in the bed of the truck!


We have 2 Danes and as far as camping, they travel with us in the back seat of the truck. I feel bad for them sometimes because it can get cramped for them when they want to lie down and go to sleep. They usually get situated but they need to wiggle around until they get comfy. This is usually only on the way home. Going on a camping trip they sit up all the way there since they are so excited. When we need to go away for any reason we just put them in the TT and they are just fine. Our boy is a show dog so we go camping a few times a year at the dog shows. Because of this, we are now in search of a 5'ver that we can either remove the freestanding dinette set that we really never use, to have a spot to put their crates in a slideout.

It's funny about how you guys purchased the Mega cab for the Dane, well we are currently in search of a SUV to replace a Honda Accord that we have. Sales people usually scratch their heads when you pull out the tape measure then have to explain that it is for the dog.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

shimonts said:


> My girls (3 big labs) get full run of my camper. I leave them toys. Of course I have trained 2 since pups to be good as gold, the other lab I got as an older dog ~ she is my block head, not destructive, just dumb. As long as I come home with treats in hand they are happy. We bought the camper specifically for the labs because hotels got too picky about dogs and we wanted and liked to travel with them. I am glad we did, you train them and enjoy them as the home away from home and they will be fine. good luck. I don't like confinement or crates, and hate to keep them chained up, so this year as much as I don't like zappers, we are going to try that so they can walk under the camper and around without getting tangled up or wandering where they shouldn't go. We shall see how that works. don't be afraid to experiment and make it enjoyable and fun for them, they will be more relaxed cause you are.


Our trips revolve around our dogs. Actually, our lives revolves around our dogs now that our kids are adults. We seldom go out without them, unless we shop for groceries or just feel like we want to go for dinner or lunch. Even then, we often take them and make sure we travel on cool days so we can bring them in the car and park them in front of us. We open the sunroof in the car and they can see us and we them. We've only been on one trip with our RV and that was last October. We went to Bar Harbour Maine (our site was right on the ocean...beautiful spot... a KOA) and took the dogs up to the summit of Cadilac Mountain. We have Dandie Dinmont Terriers that are show dogs (and of course our little Shih-tzu) The Dandies are rare so people who knew what they were kept snapping pictures of them. There's only 2000 worldwide and they are endangered. They're also not the brightest either, but they are the most loveable dogs you could ever want. Apparently they are the only terrier you can cuddle...and they'll cuddle for hours.
[/quote]

Ditto, I don't like to leave them home at anytime I am gone; I don't like leaving them in the TT, but hot days and a quick trip to supermarket could be deadly. We try to find out restaurants that take dogs....look at that dogfriendly.com, petswelcome.com and other dog friendly cities through the country.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have two dogs. Ideally we take them along. If we can't we either leave them in the trailer w/ AC on if summer, or if we are camping with friends and they are staying behind they either watch them by their camper or check on them in our camper. If we have to leave them alone in the camper we try to get back as soon as possbile. They are very good boys. If you are concerned that they might be destructive? Then I would suggest getting them crates for when you are away. Our black lab was still a puppy when we got our camper & he stayed in his travel crate over night & when we were away for the better part of our first camping season.
> Good Luck.
> ...


No, I'm not concerned about destruction. They're all good that way and they do have crates...all except for the Shih-tzu. I just worry about the shih-tzu being upset to the point of making herself sick, but I'll just have to get her used to the RV so she's not freaking out.


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> My girls (3 big labs) get full run of my camper. I leave them toys. Of course I have trained 2 since pups to be good as gold, the other lab I got as an older dog ~ she is my block head, not destructive, just dumb. As long as I come home with treats in hand they are happy. We bought the camper specifically for the labs because hotels got too picky about dogs and we wanted and liked to travel with them. I am glad we did, you train them and enjoy them as the home away from home and they will be fine. good luck. I don't like confinement or crates, and hate to keep them chained up, so this year as much as I don't like zappers, we are going to try that so they can walk under the camper and around without getting tangled up or wandering where they shouldn't go. We shall see how that works. don't be afraid to experiment and make it enjoyable and fun for them, they will be more relaxed cause you are.


Wherever rv resorts allow it, we use X-pens. Dandies are long and very short so they can use the 2 foot x-pen...and we wrap 2 of them around the stairs so they are more free. You might have to slide something behind the staircase if you have a small dog, (You don't have to worry about that), but there's a real sense of freedom and no worry of them getting tangled. They also have 4' x-pens. 
I don't recommend using them if you aren't outside or inside with them or watching them closely with the door open ...just in case!!!!! I'm usually on a lawn chair in the x-pen with them. Our dandies our show dogs also and we use them often in the dog shows for them as well as a crate inside the pen for shade. I always hated the crate until the breeder convinced me to take hers home and try it. I didn't have to train them...they went in themselves and rely on them for security and peace and quiet. I don't trust zappers. If they get out...they can't get back in. Then what????


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK - I think I might have you all beat in the spoiled dog department:

1. My car - I actually took the dog with me to make sure she was comfortable

2. The F350 - there are two of us - we honestly do not need a 4-door truck, but we had to buy one, for guess who? (Back seat is hers)

3. The Outback - we ended up with the Roo because all of the other toyhaulers we looked at had pull down beds with ladders... she can't climb a ladder to get into bed...







When the sales guys would ask us how many we were sleeping, the answer was always 3

Even the vet thinks she is spoiled rotten, but what you expect from DINKs with only a dog to cater too???


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - I think I might have you all beat in the spoiled dog department:
> 
> 1. My car - I actually took the dog with me to make sure she was comfortable
> 
> ...


It is so good to know, that , if I/we arecrazy...we've got lots of company.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

uoutcampin2 said:


> We have 2 Danes and as far as camping, they travel with us in the back seat of the truck. I feel bad for them sometimes because it can get cramped for them when they want to lie down and go to sleep.


The MegaCab is definately the cure for this. We knew we were going to have 2 Danes eventually and the the MegaCab will handle it well.

I wish you guys were a little closer. We're having so much trouble finding reputable breeders in this area that are planning on having a litter anytime soon. Besides that, it seem we're not 'part of the club' and having trouble breaking into the 'scene.' Whatever. Our puppy will find us soon.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Our two smooth collies go with us camping every time. If we go on a non-camping trip via air, they stay home with a petsitter who comes 4 times per day. Spoiled doesn't begin to cover it. We have the crew cab pickup, and have learned through trial and error and one occasion of very minor bloodshed







that the best way to travel is with two dog beds and putting the barrier cross-wise in the back seat, (instead of blocking them from the front seat, which it does anyway when cross-wise) giving each dog his own territory. Tristan, the 100+ guy has to scrunch up a little to lay down, but it is preferable to all the jockeying for position that went on before.

We leave them loose in the Outback, with a chair blocking the door. This keeps them from scratching on the door. We haven't had any destruction whatsoever. We crated Kiefer until he was comfortable with the Outback and still keep a collapsible crate in the TT.

Our goal after retirement is a Class A so the dogs can ride in even more comfort. That is a few years away.


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

I understand spoiled...we have 2 Jack Russells and a Great Pyrenees puppy(she is 70lbs at a year old 1 more year to grow). We have a Ram extended cab...did you all know that a crib matress fits in the back seat to make more room for them to lie down.:+)

We are also signing on our new Roo next weekend so they can use the toy hauler space as their bedroom! We have and cannot have human children. I cannot leave them when we travel, I am so nervous about anyone having them. I cannot even leave them with family, I tried and my female Jack didn't eat for days and they resorted to going to a bakery and buying her fresh bagels.

As for what to do with them between the tv and the tt. They travel in the back seat and they are amazing in the tt. They bark for less then a minute when we leave but they are sound asleep when we return. I do have to admit I leave them a fan, radio/tv, water and bedding. So, they are not without! Most of the time they are with me though! Mommy has anexity! We even have those solar powered units that slip on your vehicle windows to pull the heat out. We use those so that the truck is not soooo hot when we all get back in. I once left the Jack's in the truck-with the truck running so they would be comfortable-and they locked me out in the 110 degrees. It took hours to get some one that would be willing to slim the truck with the possibility of having 3 dogs in their face.

In the end you have to train both your dogs and yourself!


----------

